# 14ft 1960s Foremost



## Jmar (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello all. New here, been checking out the site for a while. I recently purchased a 14ft aluminum from my buddy's neighbor. I can't find any identification anywhere on the boat, but the registration says 1968 foremost. He painted the entire boat an ugly brown and underneath the brown in the interior is a light blue color. I noticed this color on a 1966 foremost somebody else had posted. Is this the original paint from the manufacture or just a color on the aluminum? If I use paint stripper on the brown will that blue come up also until I'm down to bare aluminum? I revamped the trailer that came with it, it's a old Seaking from the 70s I think. Also a 1979 Evinrude 9.9 that I got up and running. The pic with the snow is when I discovered it and told the guy I would pull it away for $600. It had sat behind his shed for 5 years. The pics are coming up sideways, not sure why.


----------



## Paul_Jones (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like a fun project!


----------



## Jmar (Apr 5, 2016)

So after a couple power washes,checking for leaks and seeps, and sealing off some spots I have gotten around to doing some woodwork. The transom is solid as a rock. The previous owner my buddy got this from knew what he was doing. He even added 2 sheets of 3/4in plywood on the back for more support. I started doing the measurements for floor and seat framing then put together a frame just like the one I saw on another project on this type of boat. I'm a first timer on any boat project and the cold weather is slowing me down. After the frame I went with BCX 19/32 plywood for the floor and 15/32 for the bench seats. The pics are after the cuts and placed. Everything is removable at this point to be taken apart and sealed up weather permitting. I have the carpet and adhesive ready to go when needed. I still need to grab another sheet of plywood for the bow and rear. I'm happy with the progress so far on the boat since I spent a month on the trailer and motor. Hard to find time between work and family right now. I'm thinking about adding a storage box on each side also with the leftover wood. It looks a little odd in the pics, but the floors are perfectly level.

With the frame for the floors fitting good and snug right now, would it be smart to keep it where I could pull it out at any time as opposed to bracketing it down to the ribs?


----------



## Jmar (Apr 21, 2016)

So after freeing up some time I was able to get moving along again. I have to trim down the wood for the side box. I cut it to close and didn't account for the carpet when I did it. I originally planned to just paint it, but I had enough leftover carpet to cover it. It's the only part not glued down so it shouldn't be a problem to pop up the staples and trim. The hinges will be going on after. The plywood is all sealed, I just forgot to take pics of that. It's glued down with exterior adhesive and stapled. The floors I screwed down to the frame after carpeting with black coated exterior deck screws and you can barely see them. I have a transom trolling motor and was looking at ways to make a side mount and rotate the head on it. I saw some ideas on the forum here. Everything I have been able to do is because of this forum and the info on it, a big thank you to everyone posting their boats and making this possible! Next will be installing swivels and seats then moving on to a bunch of little upgrades. Side rod holders on the brackets, fish finder. I'll save the painting for the next boat, this one will be able to get me and my little guys out fishing now!


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 21, 2016)

howdy neighbor!

looks great!


----------



## Jmar (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you!

I actually figured out how I wanted to do the storage boxes by looking at pics of your build probably about a month ago. I just looked over it again and read you put the boxes on the opposite side for more leg room for the person steering. That sounds like a great idea. I can easily move that box over to the other side of the boat with a few measurements and cuts.


----------



## Jmar (Apr 26, 2016)

Finally got the storage box in place and hinged up. Not huge, but enough to keep some basics. First aid kit, tool kit, etc.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 27, 2016)

looking real good!

do you have a 20" transom?

yes I am taking a survey :mrgreen:


----------



## Jmar (Apr 27, 2016)

No,it is 15 or 16. I measured it once but don't remember. The Evinrude is short shaft.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 27, 2016)

Jmar said:


> No,it is 15 or 16. I measured it once but don't remember. The Evinrude is short shaft.



I see

I figured it was a 20" with the way the transom dips down in the middle

Mine is straight across, its a 15"


----------



## Jmar (Apr 27, 2016)

It's 15 at the dip.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 27, 2016)

Jmar said:


> It's 15 at the dip.



I see 

so even that we both have 15" transoms yours is deeper.

interesting...


----------



## Hotpickle (May 1, 2016)

Did you attach the frame to the boat? Or does it just get held down by the weight of the deck? Is there any floatation added under the wood?


----------



## Jmar (May 2, 2016)

I decided not to secure it down to the ribs underneath only because it ended up fitting so snug and with the carpet on even better. I've shifted my weight all over it and doesn't move at all. With a small crowbar and a little force I can pop them up if needed to take out and fix something. The 3 bench seats are filled with foam so I think that will suffice. The first on water test with floors in will be in a couple weeks I hope. I originally planned to go out May 8th, then I was casually informed by a long haired someone in my household that May is is Mothers Day and I could go out if I want. Sounds like a trap! Might need to postpone!


----------



## Jmar (May 28, 2016)

Finally! The maiden voyage was a success! We launched out of Selfridge onto Lake St. Clair on May 21. To be honest the wind really picked up and we went back in after 15 minutes. Whitecaps no good for a 14 footer out there, but we drove over to Stoney Creek and had a great day of fishing. Boat and motor performed flawlessly, being able to stand on a flat stable surface was wonderful. When we got back in I checked for leaks of any kind, minor seeping around 2 rivets but nothing a little sealer cant fix. Found a way to temporarily mount the trolling motor up front with 2 small pieces of 2x4 and it held up great. Wish I would have gotten some better pics.


----------



## Jmar (Jun 23, 2016)

Small update. Gonna carpet the moveable mount for the Garmin. Took out for a test run yesterday, works amazing. Thinking about moving to the front by the trolling motor. One small piece of cut 2x4 and turning the head was all took to get the the TM in the right spot. I know, its not all the prettiest right now, but getting out fishing is the main thing for me these days.


----------



## Jmar (Jul 19, 2016)

So after some successful fishing trips, cleaning the carb on the motor, and fixing a leak at the fuel tank o-ring I decided this is going to be my learning boat. I stripped the inside out down to the bench seats and flipped her over in the yard. To much silicone! After identifying the leaks I began grinding away the silicone and old looking epoxy on the seams. I ordered a quart of Gluvit to apply when it arrives. After the gluvit I think I'm going to paint her completely white. First timer so I'm not getting crazy on the coloring. I noticed a small hole in the middle rib on the bottom. Does anyone know why this would be there? It looks like a man made hole. I think it has a big reason to do with my leak. Any tips on painting? I'm thinking I can go right over the existing paint with maybe some primer here and there. Is that wrong? Should I prime the whole thing? Also, can I get a new registration sticker without paying or just paint around it? The letters and numbers I will replace. Any tips will be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Jmar (Jul 23, 2016)

After a little more grinding my Gluvit arrived and I got to sealing. Was amazed how much it covered and I still have a bunch left from the quart. Will eventually do the inside. After letting it sit overnight it cured nicely. 90 degrees in Michigan now really helped. This morning I got to priming some areas that needed it and scuffing up the original paint. Threw on 2 layers of Duralux marine paint and she is sitting pretty right now!


----------



## Jmar (Jun 21, 2017)

She finally got an interior paint job! And a couple cup holders to boot. Seeing what you started with and being able to track your progress on this site is awesome and gives me more motivation to continue to work on the boat. If only I could stop fishing for a while (yeah right) to add a few more small luxuries.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow, what a difference. Nice job.


----------

